# Email- Versandproblem



## noise (30. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.. ich hab hier in der Firma einen Linux Server stehen, der mir mittels Fetchmail meines Emails holt und der Sie über Sendmail verschicken sollte. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass das Versenden nicht jedes mal funktioniert.. aber nur bei EINEM User. Wir arbeiten mit MS Outlook.. das heisst die Clients holen sich die mails mit Outlook am Linux ab. Und senden sollten sie auch über de Linux.. aber wie gesagt ein User hat immer sporadisch Probleme: _Server antwortet nicht_
Was könnte da bitte los sein?


----------



## pastors (30. Juni 2004)

Tja, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Am besten wäre natürlich immer ein Auszug der Logdateien.

Mike


----------

